
Hack the Crisis: Tech for Good Hackathon (Starts Now) - stared
https://www.hackcrisis.com/
======
stared
For another COVID-19 challenge, see [https://www.kaggle.com/allen-institute-
for-ai/CORD-19-resear...](https://www.kaggle.com/allen-institute-for-
ai/CORD-19-research-challenge).

